

Coding with EFF - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/08/coding-with-eff

======
malandrew
IPFS, the interplanetary file system, is a project that the EFF should
consider promoting:
[https://github.com/jbenet/ipfs](https://github.com/jbenet/ipfs)

There are two implementations in progress, a Go version and a NodeJS version.

------
diafygi
Is there a place where we can pitch new project ideas?

~~~
schoen
I suggest sending e-mail to staff technologists at EFF.

[https://www.eff.org/about/staff](https://www.eff.org/about/staff)

Maybe rather than e-mailing every technologist, pick 1-3 of us whose previous
or current work seems most related to what you want to suggest. :-)

------
ChrisAntaki
EFF is fun to work with.

~~~
mapleoin
In what way?

~~~
ChrisAntaki
One way, is learning. This week I learned several ways to increase the
security of websites, just from architecture & code reviews.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
>We're also hiring a full-time Staff Technologist or Senior Staff
Technologist. Women and minorities are encouraged to apply.

Calling out women and minorities like this doesn't sit right with me.

~~~
serf
Me neither. Calling out any group , in my opinion, creates a stronger feeling
of separation between that group and whoever else is lumped into the deal.

It's becoming standard practice, but I feel like it's at best a positive P.R.
stunt about X company's diverse hiring practice, and at worst mildly counter-
productive towards the whole "people one-ness" (sorry, can't think of a good
term) goal.

The only time I'm okay with such statements is when there are extraneous
circumstances which allow for a group which wouldn't normally be considered.
Example : "Teens between 13 and 18 welcome!" referring to an event that takes
place at a venue that is normally 18+ only.

~~~
dragonwriter
> It's becoming standard practice

Its been a common practice for, I think, about half a century. Its certainly
not "becoming a standard practice" _now_.

